# Staghorn Hunting Club - Looking for still hunters



## staghorn hunt club (May 12, 2007)

5500 acres with good roads.Plenty of deer and turkey.Located in Long county ,Ga. Campsites available. All still hunters welcome. Fee is $850.00 per yr. Go to www. staghornhuntclub.com for further info.


----------

